
I like it, I like it (2007) - runesoerensen
https://web.archive.org/web/20071218153454/http://blog.friendfeed.com/2007/10/i-like-it-i-like-it.html
======
runesoerensen
FriendFeed's introduction of the original "Like" feature. _" Like, ten years,
today!"_
[https://twitter.com/paultoo/status/925052780263358465](https://twitter.com/paultoo/status/925052780263358465)

Facebook added a _" nearly identical"_ feature in February 2009 [0], and
acquired FriendFeed about 6 months later [1].

The FriendFeed post is still up, but I shared this archived version which also
retains a screenshot [2].

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2009/02/09/facebook-activates-like-
bu...](https://techcrunch.com/2009/02/09/facebook-activates-like-button-
friendfeed-tires-of-sincere-flattery/)

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2009/08/10/facebook-acquires-
friendfe...](https://techcrunch.com/2009/08/10/facebook-acquires-friendfeed/)

[2] [http://blog.friendfeed.com/2007/10/i-like-it-i-like-
it.html](http://blog.friendfeed.com/2007/10/i-like-it-i-like-it.html)

